# Wer ist der schnellste bei der Geiseltalseeumrundung



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
der Wettbewerb ist eröffnet.
wer fährt die schnellste Runde um den Geiseltalsee mit MTB, Trekkingrad oder Singlespeed.
(z.B. Diamant oder Mifa vor 1989)
Habe heute mein erstes freies Training durchgeführt.
Die Strecke wurde mit einem GARMIN GPSmap 60CSx aufgezeichnet.
 *Strecke:* Im Anhang der GPS-Track für die meisten GPS-Geräte, sowie Google Earth.
Streckenbeschaffenheit:
Von meinem Start, Überlauf der Geisel Frankleben, bis zum nördlichen Ende der Marina Asphalt.
Von dort hoch zum Geschiebegarten gewalzter Schotter, Vorbereitung zum Auftragen einer Asphaltschicht. Ab Geschiebegarten ca. 400 Meter fester Schotter, noch Bausstraße für die Uferbefestigung, danach fester Waldweg bis hoch zum Anfang oberer Rundweg Ortsaugang Stöbnitz. Ab hier wieder gewalzter Schotter bis zur Rampe. Ab der Rampe Asphalt bis Frankleben.
*Länge der Strecke laut GPS: 25,3 km*
*Steigungen gesamt: 168 Meter*

*Meine Parameter:*
Wind: 11 km/h aus Südost 
Bike: MTB
Reifendruck: vorn und hinten: 3,0 bar
Satteldruck: 0,9 bar
Gesamtgewicht: ( Fahrer, Bike und Ausrüstung) 120 kg
*Fahrzeit: 1h 04`
*Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit:23,7 km/h


----------



## B..G.M... (17. Juli 2009)

...na Udo, wenn die Piste asphaltiert ist, dann könnte man eigentlich farbige Richtungspfeile auf die Fahrbahn sprühen, damit auch ortsunkundige Wettbewerber auf dem rechten Weg bleiben.
Als Krönung dann mit Startlinie und runterzählenden Kilometerangaben.
Gute Idee Udo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Juli 2009)

B..G.M... schrieb:


> ...na Udo, wenn die Piste asphaltiert ist, dann könnte man eigentlich farbige Richtungspfeile auf die Fahrbahn sprühen, damit auch ortsunkundige Wettbewerber auf dem rechten Weg bleiben.
> Als Krönung dann mit Startlinie und runterzählenden Kilometerangaben.
> Gute Idee Udo!


Am besten noch mit Neonfarbe, dann klappt die Orientierung Nachts noch besser, nein der jungfräuliche Asphalt wird nicht verschandelt. Dafür sind ja die GPS-Tracks da zur Orientierung.


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Juli 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Am besten noch mit Neonfarbe, dann klappt die Orientierung Nachts noch besser, nein der jungfräuliche Asphalt wird nicht verschandelt. Dafür sind ja die GPS-Tracks da zur Orientierung.


Also gibt es auch die Kategorie "nachts ohne Licht Orientierung per GPS" ?

Für die Auebiker/Kneipenradler wäre "alle 5km ein Bier" eine angesagte Kategorie.
Macht bei 25km inklusive Zielbier 2,5L. Gestoppt wird nach Absetzen der letzen Flasche. 

zb

P.S. Udo mir bleiben zwei bohrende Fragen:
1. Was ist ein "Satteldruck 0,9 bar" 
2. Wieso ist Dein Rad so schwer


----------



## Udo1 (18. Juli 2009)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Also gibt es auch die Kategorie "nachts ohne Licht Orientierung per GPS" ?
> 
> Für die Auebiker/Kneipenradler wäre "alle 5km ein Bier" eine angesagte Kategorie.
> Macht bei 25km inklusive Zielbier 2,5L. Gestoppt wird nach Absetzen der letzen Flasche.
> ...


Hallo Ohmtroll,
klar doch auch nachts ohne Beleuchtung bei Vollmond macht extra großen Spaß.
zu 1. habe einen Luftsattel, mit einer Luftpumpe wird die Härte eingestellt
zu 2. Mein Rad wiegt 15 kg, die anderen kg sind Fahrer + Ausrüstung.


----------



## TCE (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Udo,

ich folge gern deinem Aufruf - hätte auch von mir kommen können 
nicht weil ich deine vorgelegte Zeit plätten möchte, nein eher weil ich auch andere Biker und Bikerinnen zum "Ghost-Riding" gegen die Uhr animieren möchte. Bin echt mal gespannt, wie sich die Zeiten noch entwickeln werden.
Werde gleich mal die Ragazzi's animieren...

Hier also mein heutiger Beitrag:
Bike:     MTB
Wetter: klar
Temp.:  26°C
Wind:    SW 14km/h
Feucht.:47%
Distanz: 25,3km
*Fahrzeit*:00:52:10
*Durchschn.:* 29,0km/h

Gruss TCE


----------



## Oetoet (22. Juli 2009)

na das ist doch mal was... Ghost Riding 
Da werd ich doch promt mitmischen! Der Track ist schon geladen. Mal schauen ob ich es noch in dieser Woche schaffe. Am WE würden die "Touris" nur die Zeiten drücken 

Tolle Idee, Udo


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juli 2009)

TCE schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> ich folge gern deinem Aufruf - hätte auch von mir kommen können
> nicht weil ich deine vorgelegte Zeit plätten möchte, nein eher weil ich auch andere Biker und Bikerinnen zum "Ghost-Riding" gegen die Uhr animieren möchte. Bin echt mal gespannt, wie sich die Zeiten noch entwickeln werden.
> Werde gleich mal die Ragazzi's animieren...
> ...





> Zitat von Oetoet:
> na das ist doch mal was... Ghost Riding
> 
> 
> ...


Toller Durchschnitt TCE. Am Wochenende ist es nicht so prikelnd, viele Hobbybiker unterwegs, was ja auch gut so ist. Werde mal versuchen, soweit es meine knappe Zeit zulässt, nächste Woche mal eine Nachtfahrt um den See durchzuführen.


----------



## Kasebi (22. Juli 2009)

Endlich ein Grund mein Diamant-Eisenschwein aus dem Dornröschenschlaf zu wecken.  Mit dem Gerät bin ich zu Ostzeiten jahrelang auf Arbeit gefahren ( ca 40000 Km ). An dem ist alles, bis auf die Reifen, noch original. Sogar die Kette.   Leider hab ich noch kein GPS. Und kann mir auch vor dem Heiligmorgenride keins leisten. Aber das ist kein Grund sich nicht daran zu beteiligen. Da wird die Strecke eben vorher Abschnittweise abgefahren. Und dann wird Udo's Zeit pulverisiert.   Ok das war etwas weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Aber man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## GTdanni (22. Juli 2009)

Kasebi macht es richtig. 

"Da haben die MTBler jahrelang drauf gewartet das dieser Asphaltring fertig wurde damit sie mit ihren stollenbereiften vollgefederten Kaufhausrädern Bestzeiten fahren" 

Ach ich hab die Assoshose noch vergessen. 


Viel Glück ihr Poser.  ;-) 


Cu Danni


----------



## TCE (23. Juli 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Kasebi macht es richtig.
> 
> "Da haben die MTBler jahrelang drauf gewartet das dieser Asphaltring fertig wurde damit sie mit ihren stollenbereiften vollgefederten Kaufhausrädern Bestzeiten fahren"
> 
> ...



@Danni

...wenn du die Runde nicht fahren möchtest, brauchst du hier auch nichts dazu schreiben...
Unseren Unmut über die Asphaltierung haben wir ja schon hinreichend geäussert. So hat sich eben eine weitere Herausforderung für CR, RR, MTB u.a. ergeben - schnell, schnell, bevor die Tuff-Tuff-Bahn ihre Runden dreht.

Gruss
TCE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Kasebi macht es richtig.
> 
> "Da haben die MTBler jahrelang drauf gewartet das dieser Asphaltring fertig wurde damit sie mit ihren stollenbereiften vollgefederten Kaufhausrädern Bestzeiten fahren"
> Ach ich hab die Assoshose noch vergessen.
> ...


Hi GTDanni,
hol Dein Diamant raus und lege eine Bestzeit hin. Gegen den Asphalt kann man nichts machen, jetzt gibt es eben eine andere Herausforderung.


----------



## Oetoet (23. Juli 2009)

It´s done.

Bike:     MTB
Richtung: gegen Uhrzeiger
Wetter: schick
Temp.:  angenehm
Wind:    SW mittel bis mäßig (wie der Fahrer)
Puls: zu hoch
Distanz: 25,7km (SIGMA) / 25,3 (GARMIN)
*Fahrzeit*:00:58:03
*Durchschn.:* 26,55km/h (SIGMA) / 26,1 (GARMIN)


In Worten: Bis Marine Gegenwind, kaum Verkehr, rutschiger Untergrund im "Infield" ingesamt gute Bedingungen. Aber mit Abstand die langweiligste Seeumrundung ever... Was werd ich die alten Zeiten vermissen, alsmer noch ordentlich versifft heim kam 

Fazit: Der TCE sitzt beim Bier wenn ich ankomme...


----------



## GTdanni (23. Juli 2009)

TCE schrieb:


> @Danni
> 
> ...wenn du die Runde nicht fahren möchtest, brauchst du hier auch nichts dazu schreiben...
> Unseren Unmut über die Asphaltierung haben wir ja schon hinreichend geäussert. So hat sich eben eine weitere Herausforderung für CR, RR, MTB u.a. ergeben - schnell, schnell, bevor die Tuff-Tuff-Bahn ihre Runden dreht.
> ...





Ja Tiffi, du weißt ja wie es gemeint war. 

Und weil ich kein Spielverderber sein möchte (aber auch kein Poser) werde ich die Rekordzeit in der Klasse KLAPPRAD aufstellen.  

Lasst euch überraschen. 

(wenn die Strecke einigermassen leer ist bietet sich natürlich auch mal RR an) 


Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (24. Juli 2009)

Oetoet schrieb:


> Was werd ich die alten Zeiten vermissen, alsmer noch ordentlich versifft heim kam ...


Recht hast Du, macht wirklich kein Spaß nur auf Asphalt zu rollen. Nun ja es gibt ja noch einige Abzweigungen, sowie Ab.- und Auffahrten die noch nicht geteert sind. Wobei die Runde mit dem Einrad sehr interessant wäre.


----------



## autorene (24. Juli 2009)

werden die strecke am sonntag testen mit 9 mann


----------



## GTdanni (24. Juli 2009)

WINDSCHATTENVERBOT !!! 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2009)

ah ich sehe hier gehts um mücheln. ich hoffe morgen kommt mein vorbau...dann werd ich mal mitm lts hier rundrum düsen......oder ich baue solange meinen alten dran.

wie weit ist es da nun eigentlich geteert? als ich letztens mit weibchen dort war da war das letzte drittel noch sand....


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ah ich sehe hier gehts um mücheln. ich hoffe morgen kommt mein vorbau...dann werd ich mal mitm lts hier rundrum düsen......oder ich baue solange meinen alten dran.
> 
> wie weit ist es da nun eigentlich geteert? als ich letztens mit weibchen dort war da war das letzte drittel noch sand....


Schau hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6139365&postcount=1 der markierte Bereich ist festgewalzte Oberfläche, alles andere Asphalt.


----------



## divergent! (27. Juli 2009)

letztens ( vor 2 monaten ) war da noch sand...war a bissel nervig. na mal sehen wann ich die woche hinkomme. wenns asphaltiert ist kann man da ja mitm rr ordentlich tempo machen.

der see ist sicher auch für die tria-leute interessant. da könnte man prima schwimmen, laufstrecke teilweise um see und die radstrecke dann ausserhalb......war so mein 1. gedanke als ich den see gesehen hab


----------



## Udo1 (27. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> .....wenns asphaltiert ist kann man da ja mitm rr ordentlich tempo machen....


Nun ja mit dem RR wird es von Stöbnitz aus bis zur Rampe etwas ungemütlich.


----------



## divergent! (28. Juli 2009)

so heute hab ich es auch mal probiert. eigentlich wollte ich ja heute mal gemütlich rollern aber die runde hier hat mich doch zu sehr gereizt. also rein ins auto und ab nach mücheln. bin rechts rum um den see gefahren. start war an dem klienen trafohäuschen oberhalb dieses kiosk dingens am parkplatz.auf dem rückweg hatte ich allerdings reichlich gegenwind. zum glück waren nicht allzuviele touries unterwegs...dafür baumaschinen.

ich muss mich aber irgendwie zum schluß verfahren haben bzw bin da etwas falsch abgebogen.

bei km 25,irgendwas hatte ich knappe 50 minuten auf der uhr.

insgesamt waren es bei mir knappe 26,5 km und 52 minuten.

denke mal ohne wind dürfte ich irgendwo bei 48 minuten landen einmal rundrum....so der nächste bitte


----------



## Udo1 (28. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> so heute hab ich es auch mal probiert. eigentlich wollte ich ja heute mal gemütlich rollern aber die runde hier hat mich doch zu sehr gereizt. also rein ins auto und ab nach mücheln. bin rechts rum um den see gefahren. start war an dem klienen trafohäuschen oberhalb dieses kiosk dingens am parkplatz.auf dem rückweg hatte ich allerdings reichlich gegenwind. zum glück waren nicht allzuviele touries unterwegs...dafür baumaschinen.
> 
> ich muss mich aber irgendwie zum schluß verfahren haben bzw bin da etwas falsch abgebogen.
> 
> ...


Ordentliche Leistung und fast richtig auf Kurs.  
Gruß den GT-Fahrer.


----------



## divergent! (28. Juli 2009)

ja irgendwie war da am schluß so ein komischer knick....bin dann mal kurz über die wiese und hab nach dem weg gesucht...naja 1 km umweg ist ja nicht so wild...immerhin hab ich den ausgangspunkt wieder gefunden. aber es nimmt dort langsam form an. denke mal mit den ganzen kleine ferienhäusern, bootswerft usw wirds da richtig nett.

wer braucht dann noch die ostsee?


----------



## Bunese (29. Juli 2009)

Wo ist denn die Ranking Liste? auf welchem Platz ist den nun unser Daniel mit seinem Klapprad...ach; ich habe doch auch noch eins im Keller

Motto: Dabei ist alles! (erlaubt)


----------



## divergent! (29. Juli 2009)

genau wir machen ne liste...wer womit. wenn ich ein klapprad hätte wär ich dabei. sowas müsste man dann 1 gegen 1 fahren...eine gaudi


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2009)

Stand heute in der Kategorie MTB:
 
1 divergent! 52:00:00 
2 TCE 52:10:00 
3 Oetoet 58:03:00 
4 Udo1 64:00:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2009)

Hallo,
heute wurde der Geiseltalsee mit den Dienstagsfahrern umrundet, heute mal ohne Zeitlimit. Der Rundweg ist jetzt zu 100% asphaltiert und führt hoch zum Parkplatz Aussichtspunkt Stöbnitz, dann auf der Straße nach Norden vor bis zum alten Industriegebiet. Ab hier jetzt wieder feiner Asphalt. Die Rundenzeiten müssten jetzt ja eigentlich nur so purzeln.
Werde mal für nächste Woche eine Nachtfahrt anbieten.


----------



## divergent! (18. August 2009)

das klingt gut....jetzt muss mir nur noch einer ein rr geben.....finde auch ich diesmal den richtigen heimweg


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das klingt gut....jetzt muss mir nur noch einer ein rr geben.....finde auch ich diesmal den richtigen heimweg


Klaro


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2009)

Hallo,
heute trafen sich spontan zu einer Rentner und Pensionärsrunde um den Geiseltalsee in Frankleben am Überlauf der Geisel:
Udo1
Manfred
Reinhard1
Andi65
Ich startete schon um 18:20 Uhr mit Manfred von Merseburg aus. Auf dem kürzesten Weg ging es nach Frankleben zum Treffpunkt. Wir beide trafen so gegen 18:50 Uhr ein. Kurze Zeit später traf Reinhard1 ein und brachte noch leckeren selbstgemachten Pflaumenkuchen für uns mit. Dank an Deine Gattin Reinhard, hat lecker geschmeckt. Kurz nach 19:00 Uhr traf dann Andi65 mit dem RR ein, 



da hatten wir natürlich mit unseren Trekkingbikes heute keine Chance mitzuhalten. 



Wir gingen die Runde heute ehr moderat an und schaften den neuen jetzt endgültigen Kurs, der zu 100% asphaltiert ist, in sage und schreibe 69 Minuten. Mein GPS zeigte dann jetzt eine Rundenlänge von 24,8 km an.



Hier befinden wir uns gerade am südlichen Uferweg kurz vor der Marina Mücheln. Nach der Marina ging es noch einmal kurz bergan bis zum Parkplatz Aussichtspunkt Stöbnitz und dann gab es noch einmal einen kleinen Anstieg bis zum Weinberg, wo uns der Andi wieder sein Hinterrad zeigte. Ab dem Weinberg rollt man dann aber herrlich hangabwärts bis Frankleben zurück. 



Hier das offizielle Tourabschlussfoto
v.l.n.r. Andi65; Manfred; Udo1; Reinhard1
Streckenverlauf:



Alles in allem war es eine schöne Abenddämmerungstour, die mann in der nächsten Woche nochmal fahren könnte. Startzeit wieder 19:00 Uhr, dann sicherlich schon etwas dunkler als heute. Im Anhang die von heute originale asphaltierte Streckenführung.


----------



## Udo1 (9. September 2009)

Heute waren Udo1, Andi65 und Harti ab 18:30 Uhr um den Geiseltalsee mit Trekingrädern und MTB unterwegs.
Wir benötigten diesmal 64 Minuten bei leichtem Südostwind.
Kleiner Tourbericht hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6316212&postcount=880


----------



## Udo1 (11. September 2009)

Hallo,
nach dem ich gestern Abend von der gemeinsamen Umrundung des Geiseltalsees mit Andi65 zurück war, wieder 64 Minuten für die Runde, bin ich heute zu der "Jetzt will ich`s wissen Tour" gestartet.
Also heute gegen 14:00 Uhr in Merseburg gestartet und dann die Runde um den See mit MTB. Wetter war optimal Sonne pur und starker Wind aus dem Norden. Endlich wurde die 60 Minuten Grenze von mir geknackt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
*Es waren genau 59 Minuten und 30 sec.*


----------



## Deleted 161766 (11. September 2009)

hi,

die strecke bin ich jetzt dreimal gefahren, zweimal von braunsbedra in richtung frankleben. einmal von braunsbedra in richtung mücheln. zeit hab ich aber noch nicht genommen.


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

na dann wirds aber zeit


----------



## Udo1 (12. September 2009)

mad79 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> die strecke bin ich jetzt dreimal gefahren, zweimal von braunsbedra in richtung frankleben. einmal von braunsbedra in richtung mücheln. zeit hab ich aber noch nicht genommen.


Die Richtung im Uhrzeigersinn, also von Braunsbedra nach Mücheln ist die bessere Wahl. Ab Frankleben zieht sich das bis zum Weinberg immer lange bergan. Andersherum ist nur ein kurzer knackiger Anstieg dabei. Von der Rampe am Nordwestufer bis zum Weinberg und dann geht es bis Frankleben nur noch runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. September 2009)

Hallo,
gestern waren zu einer lockeren Feierabendrunde um den See unterwegs:
[email protected] louis cyphre
[email protected] Reinhard1
[email protected]
Harti vom Merseburger Radverein
dazu stieß am Ende noch [email protected]
Dafür das wir locker  gefahren sind haben wir die Runde noch in 60 Minuten absolviert.
Der Tourbericht steht hier: _http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6347660&postcount=897

_


----------



## Udo1 (24. November 2009)

Hallo,
am Sonnabend berichtete mir Andi65, das er die Runde in glatte 40 Minuten zurückgelegt hat, aber nicht mit dem MTB sondern mit einem RR.


----------



## superbonus (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Eine neue Variante und eine neue Zeit:
Temp: -6 °C
Belag: Schnee, teils verweht, keine Spur
Wetter: Wind, Schneefall, wie Sibirien
womit: Langlaufski
Zeit: 3h 57 Min

War eine schicke Sache.

Superbonus


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2010)

superbonus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Eine neue Variante und eine neue Zeit:
> Temp: -6 °C
> ...


Klasse Leistung.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wenn es wieder einigermaßen fahrbar ist.


----------



## Udo1 (23. September 2010)

Heute, am Donnerstag den 23.09., trafen sich die White Rock Tourenteamfahrer, Thomas, Peter und die Brustgurtfahrer Reinhard1 mit dem Teamkapitän  Udo1 um 13:30 Uhr am Geiseltalsee zur ersten Testfahrt für die Umrundung des Sees mit alternativer Biketechnik.




Das Bassfahrzeug war schon mit dem Hänger verbunden und war somit schon startklar.




Nach dem Einstellen der Sitzposition und der Verteilung der Aufgaben ging es dann auch schon zur ersten Testfahrt los. Reinhard war verantwortlich für das Spurhalten, Peter für die Bedienung der Handbremse, Thomas für die Anzeige der Fahrtrichtung nach rechts und Udo für die Anzeige der Fahrtrichtung nach links.














Das Gefährt hat nur einen Gang 1:1 und keinen Rückwärtsgang. Am geologischen Aufschluss erst einmal Halt und den Schweiß von der Stirn gewischt. Dabei gleich noch den widerhergestellten Aufschluss besichtigt. 









Anschließend dann  weiter, die Talfahrtenhaben wir heute mal weggelassen, das hochfahren hätten wir bei diesem kurzen Trainingsstand noch nicht geschafft. Nach ca. 60 Minuten kamen wir ausgelaugt an der Verleihstation wieder an und genehmigten uns danach am Kiosk Aussichtsturm Neumark einen Kaffee oder ein alternatives Getränk. 









Die Tour hat Spaß gemacht, aber für die Umrundung muss noch etwas trainiert werden.
Hier das Video zur Tour: http://de.sevenload.com/videos/Y7MFMfs-Umrundung-Testfahrt


----------



## divergent! (14. Oktober 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Sonnabend berichtete mir Andi65, das er die Runde in glatte 40 Minuten zurückgelegt hat, aber nicht mit dem MTB sondern mit einem RR.





uii nette zeit...nächstes jahr wird meins auch fertig. dann werd ich mitm gt da mal langballern. evtl hat je der gtdanni dann lust aufn kleinen gt internen wettstreit

ok die würfel und co fraktion darf auch antreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> uii nette zeit...nächstes jahr wird meins auch fertig. dann werd ich mitm gt da mal langballern. evtl hat je der gtdanni dann lust aufn kleinen gt internen wettstreit
> 
> ok die würfel und co fraktion darf auch antreten


Na da bin ich aber gespannt.


----------



## divergent! (17. Oktober 2010)

muss ich mir doch noch ne stopuhr kaufen


----------



## Udo1 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
heute bei dem super Wetter, habe ich mich dem Touirguide Felix angeschlossen. Er hat mich zur Geiseltalseeumrundung eingeladen. Es sollte eine weitere Bestzeit gefahren werden. Ich war einverstanden. Die Räder wurden schnell verladen und dann ab zum Geiseltalsee, nach Frankleben. Hier war Start. Die Runde sollte in Uhrzeigerrichtung gefahren werden. Das Wetter passte für die schnelle Runde.




Der Tourguide Felix und Udo1 bereiten sich für die schnelle Runde vor.
Punkt 09:00 Uhr war Start. Mein Tourguide legte schon am anfang ein ordentliches Tempo vor, stellenweise ein 27 ziger Schnitt.




In Höhe des Aussichtsturmes Neumark nahm sich mein Tourguide eine kurze Auszeit, es mussten schnell ein paar andere Muskelpartien beansprucht werden.




Nach der kurzen Pause, dann wieder mit voller Power weiter Richtung Marina Mücheln.




Von weitem sahen wir die Feuerwehr Mücheln am Bootskran im Einsatz.
Bei der Annäherung sahen wir aber dass es nur eine Übung war. Mit einem noch nicht ganz perfekten Bunny hopp hat mein Tourguide die Schlauchbrücke überwunden und fuhr danach sofort wieder mit Kette rechts zum Aussichtturm nach Stöbnitz hoch.
Am Weinberg wurde ich noch schnell zu Kuchen und Selters eingeladen. Bestellt hat mei Guide, bezahlen musste der Mitfahrer.









Mit einer rasanten Abfahrt vom Weinberg bis nach Frankleben wurde die Tour dann nach 25,3 km und 1 Stunde und 52 Minuten Fahrzeit beendet.




Mein Tourguide (5 Jahre) hatt also heute mit seinem 20 Zoll Bike einen neuen Rundenrekord aufgestellt. Sein Mitfahrer hatte stellenweise echt zu tun immer an seinem Hinterrad zu bleiben. Zur Belohnung geht es an Nachmittag zur Siegesfeier in die Eisdiele nach Bad Dürenberg.
Es war eine schöne Tour und es soll, wie mir mein Guide versicherte, nicht die letzte gewesen sein. Na dass ist doch eine Ansage.


----------



## divergent! (22. Mai 2011)

nicht schlecht für den kleinen knopp. die distanz ist für manche in meinem alter schon ne meisterleistung.

20"....ist das nicht auch klappradgröße?


----------



## ohmtroll (23. Mai 2011)

Super Bericht, Udo!


----------



## TCE (3. Juli 2011)

Hier also mein heutiger Beitrag:
Bike: MTB
Wetter: leichter Regen
Temp.: 13°C
Wind: W 10,8km/h
Feucht.:89%
Distanz: 25,3km
Fahrzeit:00:50:10
Durchschn.: 29,7km/h

Gefahren wurde nach wie vor die von Udo1 ge-logg'te Runde durch's "Infield" - scharf links, runter vom Asphalt kurz vor Stöbnitz bis hoch zum "Geschiebegarten". Am "Geschiebegarten" rechts am grünen Tor vorbei zum nächsten Abzweig rechts durch den zukünftigen Zeltplatz wieder auf den Asphalt-Rundweg in Richtung Mücheln (diesen Teil muss DIVERGENT erst noch fahren ) Mit dieser Variante werden Rennrad-Zeiten aus der Tabelle fern gehalten 
Die reine Asphaltrunde (ohne "Infield") kann deutlich schneller befahren werden.
Kette rechts


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2011)

TCE schrieb:


> Hier also mein heutiger Beitrag:
> Bike: MTB
> Wetter: leichter Regen
> Temp.: 13°C
> ...


TOP


----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2011)

wenn ich mal lust hab werd ich da wohl auch nochmal rumfahren...aber ich hab weder tacho noch uhr....macht also aktuell keinen sinn


----------



## TCE (30. Mai 2012)

neues Jahr, neue Zeiten bitte! 

heutiges Ergebnis:
Bike: MTB
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Temp.: 17°C
Wind: NW 13,0km/h
Feucht.:55%
Distanz: 25,3km
Fahrzeit: 00:50:48
Durchschn.: 30,07km/h

Wie immer gegen den Uhrzeiger, durch's "Infield" - scharf links, runter vom Asphalt kurz vor Stöbnitz bis hoch zum "Geschiebegarten". Am "Geschiebegarten" rechts am grünen Tor vorbei zum nächsten Abzweig rechts durch den zukünftigen Zeltplatz wieder auf den Asphalt-Rundweg in Richtung Mücheln.

Kette rechts

TCE:          00:50:13  MTB
TCE:          00:50:48  MTB
Rolli:          00:51:48  Trekking
divergent!:  00:52:00  MTB
TCE:          00:52:10  MTB 
YvesK:       00:52:30  MTB
Oetoet:      00:58:03  MTB
Udo1:         01:04:00  MTB
superbonus: 03:57:00  Langläufer


----------



## divergent! (31. Mai 2012)

jetzt wo ich ein rennrad hab muss ich glaub da auch nochmal rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich ein rennrad hab muss ich glaub da auch nochmal rum


Ich glaube ich muss auch noch mal einen Versuch starten, dann aber in völliger Dunkelheit.


----------



## TCE (31. Mai 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich ein rennrad hab muss ich glaub da auch nochmal rum



hallo divergent!
durch's "Infield" mit dem RR wäre mutig


----------



## divergent! (31. Mai 2012)

wird da noch gebaut? war schon gut ein jahr nicht mehr dort. zur not nehm ichs mtb. stand nicht mal im raum das ganze mit nem klapprad zu machen? sowas kullert jetzt rum bei mir


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> wird da noch gebaut? war schon gut ein jahr nicht mehr dort. zur not nehm ichs mtb. stand nicht mal im raum das ganze mit nem klapprad zu machen? sowas kullert jetzt rum bei mir


Kannste machen, eine Klappradzeit hatten wir  noch nicht.


----------



## divergent! (31. Mai 2012)

den bock muss ich erstmal entkeimen. der lag in ner scheune. aber mtb mach ich nochmal. muss ich mir nur nen tacho zulegen


----------



## Udo1 (31. Mai 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> den bock muss ich erstmal entkeimen. der lag in ner scheune. aber mtb mach ich nochmal. muss ich mir nur nen tacho zulegen


Brauchste nicht unbedingt, ich würde mich bereit erklären den Part des Zeitmessers zu übernehmen.


----------



## divergent! (31. Mai 2012)

oder so. da muss ich nur schauen wann ich zeit hab


----------



## GTdanni (4. Juni 2012)

Hier fährt keiner mit dem Klapprad um das Gewässer wenn ich nicht dabei bin... 

Gibt es den 4000s eigentlich auch in 20" ? 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2012)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Hier fährt keiner mit dem Klapprad um das Gewässer wenn ich nicht dabei bin...
> 
> Gibt es den 4000s eigentlich auch in 20" ?
> 
> Cu Danni


Gibts dich auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (4. Juni 2012)

ok danni. dann nächstes jahr mitm klapprad


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juni 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> ok danni. dann nächstes jahr mitm klapprad



Off Topic: Weiß einer von euch wo man ein DDR- Klappfahrrad herkriegt. Ich suche schon seit längeren eins um es so Ojenal wie möglich auf zubauen. 
Ein "Rennen" mit dem Klapprad um den Geiseltalse. Das würde die Zeit sicher noch mal drücken.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## divergent! (5. Juni 2012)

flohmarkt und alte scheunen


----------



## Udo1 (17. August 2013)

Hallo,
habe den heutigen noch kühlen Vormittag genutzt um eine schnelle Runde im Jahr 2013, um den Geiseltalsee zu fahren. Da ich jetzt am MTB eine für die Hügellandschaft veränderte Übersetzung habe, wollte ich mal sehen wie lange ich für die Umrundung benötige.
+ Also Übersetzung: 40 : 17
+ Luftdruck: v.und h. 3,5 bar 
+ Reifen: Smart Sam
+ Umrundung im Uhrzeigersinn
+ Startpunkt Nordufer Abzweig Goetheradweg nach Bad Lauchstädt östlich Klobikauer Halde,
+ Wind: aus NW Stärke 2 bft (7,4 km/h)
Zeit für die Umrundung 1 Std 10 Minuten

Da ja meine 200 km -Tour von Merseburg nach Potsdam leider ausfallen musste, bin ich am Überlegen ob ich die 200 km -Tour nicht um den See fahren könnte.
Einschließlich An und Abfahrt zum See plus 7 oder 8 Umrundungen.
Start könnte in Frankleben am Seeufer Schutzhütte/Imbissstand sein.
Startzeit so um 07:00 Uhr an einem Sonnabend.
Werde mal einen Termin suchen, vielleicht kommt ja dann noch jemand mit.


----------



## soprano (21. August 2013)

würde ich nicht 600kilometerchen weg von dir wohnen wäre ich glatt dabei


----------



## TCE (22. August 2013)

...kann deine runde am Samstag bestätigen, Udo 

Gesendet von meinem XT890


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wassermorti (28. August 2013)

hallo alle miteinander,

wie ist denn die aktuelle streckenführung. da der zeltplatz ja nun in betrieb genommen wurde ist ein zügiges überqueren nicht wirklich möglich. 
ich würde gerne eine mtb-zeit und eine single-speed/fixie-zeit erfahren!


----------



## Udo1 (29. August 2013)

wassermorti schrieb:


> hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> wie ist denn die aktuelle streckenführung. da der zeltplatz ja nun in betrieb genommen wurde ist ein zügiges überqueren nicht wirklich möglich.
> ich würde gerne eine mtb-zeit und eine single-speed/fixie-zeit erfahren!


Ab Neumark Aussichtsturm gibt es ja jetzt die Umleitung. 
Und der Zeltplatz spielt ja für die Umrundung auf dem Rundweg keine Rolle.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6139365&postcount=1


----------



## TCE (30. August 2013)

...also wir fahren die runde schooon etwas anders.
Aus Richtung Weinberg kommend an der nächsten Schranke scharf Links durchs infield hoch zum Geschiebegarten. Durchs blaue Tor über'n Zeltplatz zur Müchelner Marina...
Natürlich nur bei schlechtem Wetter und nach 19 Uhr 

Gesendet von meinem XT890


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2013)

TCE schrieb:


> ...also wir fahren die runde schooon etwas anders.
> Aus Richtung Weinberg kommend an der nächsten Schranke scharf Links durchs infield hoch zum Geschiebegarten. Durchs blaue Tor über'n Zeltplatz zur Müchelner Marina...
> Natürlich nur bei schlechtem Wetter und nach 19 Uhr
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT890


Kann man auch machen, aber die schnellste Runde bezieht sich auf den Rundweg. Ich nehme immer die leichte Strecke, im Uhrzeigersinn um den See, siehe Track http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=168225&d=1247834513


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2014)

Habe mal dieses Thema wieder zum Leben erweckt.


wassermorti schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ich bin heute Vormittag mal schnell um den Geiseltalsee geradelt und möchtezu einem neuen Wettbewerb aufrufen!
> Zum Warmfahren lege ich ein Zeit von 53,55 Minuten mit dem MTB vor!
> ...


Also die Umrundungssaison um den Geiseltalsee ist dann wohl eröffnet. Von Neumark bis Krumpa gibt es leider noch eine Umleitung.
Die wird Morten natürlich gefahren sein, kann dann nur sagen stolze Leistung.


----------

